# Shakur waived, Udrih to be signed according to FOX40.



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cool beans.

Shakur Waived From Kings



> Former Wildcat Point Guard Mustafa Shakur was waived from the Sacramento Kings Wednesday evening shortly after the Kings lost to the New Orleans Hornets, 104-90. Shakur, who averaged 2 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, and 9 minutes in 5 preseason games, told KOLD news he plans to look for new opportunities right away. The Kings will most likely look to sign a free agent by the end of the week.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow and here I was thinking Shakur would definitely make the team. Is Udrih really that much better?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Point guard help on the way



> The folks in Sacramento know that Mustafa Shakur was waived, but not anywhere else.
> 
> Per the routine rigors of producing a daily newspaper, a note was omitted from the online version of Kings notes that reported the late waiving of Mustafa Shakur after the Kings' loss to New Orleans on Wednesday night. The rookie point guard out of Arizona was waived, it turns out, to make way for free agent point guard Beno Udrih. Udrih is the best of the options available and feasible, with John Lucas III and Keith McLeod being considered after the likes of Gary Payton and Earl Boykins were either bypassed or uninterested. David Wesley became available, but his health is a major concern, and it's been months since a Bobby Jackson reunion was a possibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings sign free-agent point guard Udrih












> The Kings signed Beno Udrih on Thursday, a fourth-year point guard who is much-needed in light of the absence of Mike Bibby.
> 
> Udrih, a 6-foot-3, 205-pound Slovenian player who was drafted 28th overall in 2004 by San Antonio, was traded by the Spurs to Minnesota last month and waived by the Timberwolves on Oct. 27. His agent, Marc Cornstein, said he signed a one-year contract and the Kings were only able to offer the minimum salary because they are over the salary cap ($826,046).
> 
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

oh lord... :uhoh:

he better not take minutes away from my man Orien Greene!!


----------

